# Tips and Tricks- Working in an office



## alysee (Jul 23, 2012)

I've finally been diagnosed with IBS I'm currently working from home which works quite well with all of my symptoms. Unfortunately, in December I will be looking for a new job probably in an office. This scares me. Terrifies me. I don't have to explain anything to my boyfriend. What are some tips and tricks that people have done to explain to their co-workers and boss? I am quite honest about my health issues to my friends but I'm not sure how a stranger would react. Do you tell people in your interview right up front or keep it to yourself? How do you handle people trying to give you food(which scares me too...). How do you handle co-workers and the unpleasantness that can be IBS?


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

What kind of symptoms are you having and what do you currently do to manage them? I would not say anything in an interview, they may hold it against you without even knowing if it is going to be a problem or not. After you have gotten the job and if your symptoms cause a problem, I would let your boss know you have stomach issues and they may require you to use the restroom more often (if this is the case) or whatever your symptoms may cause. As far as people offering you food, just let them know you are on a restricted diet and you can't tolerate certain foods. If you become closer friends in time and you feel either you or they can benefit from knowing, you can mention you have a medical issue, but only if you feel you need to tell them. I'm sure there are people in all kinds of jobs that don't tell their coworkers or even their boss what medical problems they have, so you shouldn't feel obligate either. Unless it becomes a problem with your quality or quantity of work, or if you are having to miss work because of your condition, should you feel the need to tell anybody unless you want to. Good luck with your future job hunting and I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Wendy-1 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have also read that IBS can be considered a medical condition covered by the Disabilities Act. What I read is that if you are in job, then they must make reasonable accomadations for you if needed. If it doesn't present problems other than frequent trips to the bathroom, you should be okay only telling your immediate supervisor and or HR about the problem. If it doesn't, then I see no need. The advice above is very sound regarding food. My work has monthly luncheons and caters in food. I have told the lady who organizes it that my diet is basically restricted and I just go ahead and bring my lunch from home.


----------



## outdoors geek (Nov 23, 2008)

I didn't mention it in the job interview. I don't work in an office, so I can't really offer any relevant advice there. As for the food being offered at work (which is always the most IBS unfriendly food) I either tell them 1) I already ate (considering I do eat a fair bit at work, no one would find this strange or I'll do the 2) No, I have to save room for ___ later tonight, I'm going out with people. It helps that a guy I work with is on a diet, so he's trying to cut back on greasy food, so it's not like I have a huge neon blinking sign above my head when I turn down a piece of pizza. When I first got diagnosed I was convinced that I was going to have to take school by correspondence and work from home, and that I was never going to leave the house. It's gotten better. Well the IBS still sucks, but I guess my dealing with it got better. This is going to sound ridiculous, but try to relax. The more you think about all the horrible things that can happen with IBS at work, the more your IBS is going to go *eeeeee* on you. I have moments at work where I sprint to the washroom. Sure my coworkers are probably like ...uh...But I remind myself that as long as I get all of my work done the way I'm supposed to, then no one really cares about my bathroom rendezvous. As far as I'm concerned, if you can get through the interview and all the preliminary stuff with IBS, then you'll be able to do the job with IBS.


----------

